# tachometer problem....HELP!!!



## Nissan4life913 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok i have a 1990 Nissan 240sx HB w/ a VH45DE v8 from the Infiniti Q45. originally with my sohc tach it read nothing so i swapped in the dual cam tach and its still off..its saying its idling at 2000rpm and i hit the gas lightly it revs up past 8000rpm now i know the sound of this motor and i know it aint anywhere near what it is saying just not sure how close it is...so does anyone know how to get the signal from the dual cam v8 to work on the i4 dual cam cluster...any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------

